# a post only for responsable adult if your under 18 or 21 buzz off my post



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

_Ockay here why i dont wont the youth to read my post i shrooming tonight, so this why i post it at adult hood this said responsable adult and if your schizoprenic buzz off too because i dont wont to feel responsable for damage done , some people like youth the brain is fragile and could cause schizoprenia so before trying what im about to try, verify in your genealogy if you have schizoprenic in your familly, that about it for the warning._

Ockay here what im gonna tell you im shrooming tonight, i rarely use this psychotrope for research purpose has a musicologist and a scientist, i wanna know if Huxley was wright about his observattion about been unders mescaline, im using mushroom instead , it's still lsd and fearly rare.

So i will be lisening to my utter best classical of renaissance and dont even annoy me on this era it's my favorite era so far, i am a man of taste, so i will be lisening to some stuff of
(dramatic drum rolls)

1-Gesualdo sacrae cantatione liber 1 for 5 voices briefly
2-Jacquet de mantua most probably
3-Thomas crecquillon le monde est tel song
4-Atoine Brumel Motets
5-Lassus
6-Gombert perhaps motets
7- some orchestral or instrumental music
8- only gods know

I will this research has academic has it get, im scientific first and foremost and a musicologist
i dont enjoy life im not into getting high on hallucinogenic i will be writing a clear essay later on, for now im frozen i had to get the stuff way out of town had no valid ticket and i walk and walk and walk some more hell i kid you not it was so long and cold.

I will unfrozen myself first and lisen to classical of me favorite era under influence, someone might said , not very smart but lisene my life being hell so far, im not schizoprenic neither and alcoholic, but i have tolerance for strong alcohol, weed(is like tea to me and last like 10 minute max).

Why this random choice of composer of renaissance well i figure out no one try this before expect one guy or oerhaps several classical fan.Im not a Moron i know how to enjoy this psychotropic substance and it my body dammit, so what do you thnik what would you lisen under shroom.

REMENBER no kid allow if not an adult buzz off stay of this post please, has a responsible adult i had to warn younger TC poster, you fully understand this hmm


----------

